# Lots of coyote bait.



## alleyyooper (Jan 24, 2014)

Deer are traveling from a ways to corn field and hay fields this year with the snow we have gotten. Our county doesn't remove the road kill that the fools who drive country roads like Daytona speed way hit.
No problem getting a permit from the DNR to collect them and put them out as coyote bait. They will come during the early evening and some times be there in the middle of the day. You also can cut down on the possum's and coons too.

 Al


----------



## TreeTangler (Feb 10, 2014)

My hunting friends and I have a few local supplies. We are all on the list of calls by the state police for roadkill, I have an in with a local meat cutter and get all the scraps, and one of my hunting friends is good friend with a cattle and milk cow farmer and we frequently get calls to come remove cows that have died during the winter.


----------

